# Lunch????...Ground Turkey...What would you make?



## herbman420 (Jan 7, 2008)

Any Ideas...Greatly appreciated...


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I reckon I'd go for mini-burgers, on squash buns. Goat cheese on the inside of the burgers, and the whole thing dressed with avocado hummus. Maybe a black-bean salad on the side.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Herbman started 2 threads on the same thing.

I made a couple suggestions on the other thread.


----------



## chefswanny (Jan 16, 2008)

I had a turkey burger quesadilla on the menu once and it went over very well.
Mixed the ground turkey with ground tortilla chips, chili peppers, onions cilantro and Mexican spices. Then I made patties and pressed them very flat. Make the quesadilla at the same time as you cook the turkey, then stuff it.


----------

